
Ask HN: How do you track and manage your (personal) investments? - slavoingilizov
With the launch of services like Robinhood, access to investment in the public markets has never been easier. If you are currently investing in anything (stocks, funds, bonds, crowdfunding, other alternative asset classes) on the public markets, can you please describe how you manage and keep track of your investments?<p>I am less interested in budgeting tools and spend tracking, and more in wealth and investment return tracking (portfolio tracking).
Also - less interested in professional investment and more in consumer tools (so no professional venture capital or seed investors or day traders who do this for a living please)<p>When posting, please if possible include the following:
- asset classes you invest in
- the intermediary you use (broker, platform, app) to do your investment.
- the tools you use to track them (provided by the intermediary or third-party)
- where you live<p>Context: I live in London and I find none of the tools available (at least in the UK) are comprehensive enough, so my portfolio is fragmented and I have no single view of how it is performing (unless I use my own spreadsheet). Thank you for your responses!
======
dhandalanawaz
I live in India and it's mandatory for Mutual Funds and Stock brokers to
report your assets and current valuation to the Govt of India every single
month. The govt agency then consolidates all of the assets + valuation and
send it to you in one simple email at the end of every month.

Please check: [https://nsdlcas.nsdl.com/](https://nsdlcas.nsdl.com/)

------
rufugee
I personally haven't found a tool flexible enough to meet my needs. I use a
Google spreadsheet with the googlefinance function to track my portfolio. I'm
mostly in mutual funds and index funds. I use Fidelity, and have tried other
tools with it in the past, but those all required using my login to pull the
data, and Fidelity won't provide read-only logins.

------
sloaken
Fidelity, Vanguard, and spreadsheet.

Typically I have found that Mutual funds work best for me. When I buy
individual things, I tend to run afoul of setting a point to sell. So I end up
selling when it is worthless.

Also I do not have the free time to watch this stuff every day. Daily tracking
just gives me daily worry.

------
progr4mmatic
I use google spreadsheets with some custom logic for the UI and getting data/
etc. Thinking about making it into a web app for fun...

------
tobylane
UK tools are in their infancy, MIFID II has opened it up and businesses are
starting to react. HSBC's phone app can connect to any bank.

